# 10ROT hits DC: Pics of my trip to Washington



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to my new photo thread. 

I'm currently in Washington DC, on a leisure trip with some friends that was totally spur of the moment. Doing it because I can, basically. Although I have been to DC (including last year), I barely have seen the area, really, so it felt like a new experience to me. 

Some of these pics are from yesterday, but the majority were from today. The weather has been downright beautiful, hitting 26 degrees, with not a cloud in the sky. Being in the relative cold of Buffalo (about 10 degrees cooler), this was quite a shock to my system...I was getting used to fall.

Hope you enjoy my pics, which are coming right now.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yesterday*

*First thing I did, after arriving and getting ready, I went on the metro.*









*The station...lighting was very low*









*The train. I actually like the DC metro better than the NYC subway*









*We only went down one station, and went to the zoo, and I took pics of the way*









*Moar apartments*









*I'm on CONNECTICUT Avenue. *









*Neat plaza*









*Welcome to the zoo*









*Oddest bear that I have ever seen*









*This panda looks like I do when I'm sleeping!*









*When I saw this...I was like WTF. It's a hippo, never saw one before*









*Lizard. It's cold blooded, which means that it stays still*









*Cheetah, it's as faster than a car at the speed limit here*









*Outside the zoo and back in the city, thought the design here was cool*









*This is Cleveland Park, a neighborhood in DC*









*Street scene*









*Another street scene, in another part of the city*









*I'm in Bethesda, Maryland in this pic*









*It feels urban here, but there's a height limit*









Got more pics coming up, including the DC attractions downtown! :cheers:


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Great! I love seeing these Northwest DC neighborhoods along the red line. I especially like to see the local retail strips that accompany the red line stations.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Today*

I, with some friends, went down the metro into downtown, and saw most of the main attractions here, along the National Mall and such. Another warm beautiful day...except for the strong sun glare, the weather was perfect for photos. :cheers:

I recommend anyone, if in the area, to take advantage of the fact that the vast majority of the attractions in DC, is *free*! Other than the overpriced food (McD's double quarter pounder meal costing $9), the city is a great deal for anyone to visit, and take public transportation! 

*Getting off Smithsonian station on the metro, I'm greeted by this*









*And this on my left*









*The Washington monument is tall, man*









*The circle along the monument, so many flags*









*Right next to the monument, you are greeted by this*









*The feds need to hire some landscapers, man*









*The national WWII memorial, only 4 years old*









*To the left...to the left*









*Lotta water, with the big thing in the distance*









*Walking to the Lincoln. Two hot girls jogging in sport bras passed by a second earlier*









*The Lincoln Memorial*









*The sight from the top of the memorial*









*Sight of the city from the left*









*Old Abe himself, now in marble*









*The Emancipation Proclamation engraved. This proclaimed slavery illegal in the US*









*On the mall lawn, the big breast (US Capitol) in the distance*









*Jefferson Memorial. I'd go to it, but it was too hot and too far away*









*Korean war memorial*









*"freedom isn't free". Quite the oxymoron, no?*









*One of the art museums of the Smithsonian, this one is specialized in Asian art*









*African art, some nice stuff in there. *









*Constitution Ave from the east*









*To the west*









*Weird looking building*









*Another Smithsonian building*









*This palm tree kind of surprised me. *









*Swish shot*









*Another palm tree.*









*Are we in Washington DC or a tropical country?*









*The top of that building*









*Cool art*









*A modern art museum*









*It's like a donut, lol*









*One of the exhibits. Can ya see me? *









*Graffiti art*









*A personal favorite, the national space and air museum*









*Behold! The US capitol!*









*Some cool looking "groundscraper". DC has a height limit and lacks skyscrapers, making it less like an American city and more like a European city in this respect*









*And I am greeted to some haze on our way back to the station*









Not done yet.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Excellent pics 10ROT. Can't wait for more. kay:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. 

Some more pics. I took some in Cleveland Park and others in Adams Morgan. Both seem to be relatively up and coming neighborhoods, with the former being more expensive than the latter. Great retail and restaurant variety. I also know a place that makes a mean falafel in Adams Morgan. 

*Cleveland Park balconies*









*bungalows*









*rowhomes*









*suburbia...but a metro stop is a short walk away...*









*Coolest 7-eleven EVER!*









*Now in Adams Morgan. Infll mania*









*Cool older housing*









*Now down the drag of the neighborhood*









*more retail*









*Cool apartment above the chaos*









*East of here is Columbia Heights, a neighborhood with a more Latin flavor*









That is it for now. I will be in the city until Sunday, when I'm leaving, so I only have tomorrow left. I plan to take plenty of pictures before I have to go back to Buffalo. Maybe in the future, I will plan a longer stay, perhaps? :banana:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots! Inner city DC has a lot of appeal on many levels. I love the apartment buildings and the fact that it has a transportation system that appears to actually work and is maintained far better than the NYC Subway (despite not having anything like the coverage of course). 

Keep up the posting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Washington DC is really nice


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

enjoyed watching your nice pictures, thanks :happy:


----------



## pogo_mieze (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice shots. The national mall is really a great showcase with all those museums... I wanted to go there, but I had no time


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, such a beautiful city. I really like this large white building with the dome.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

WALE!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Great pics!

Last time I was there, there were so many people in business suits. It felt so formal and serious. Very nice ambiance there.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ Funny...when I was there, I didn't see one. And not even one politician, let alone Dubya himself (although I didn't see the White House), I guess I didn't go to the right places, maybe.

Anyway, here's the last batch of pics for this thread. Took them on Saturday, but didn't upload them until today, too lazy. I also was kind of tired from the 8 hour trip going through Podunk, Pennsylvania. 

This is Friendship Heights, which is actually outside the city. What makes DC unique among American cities is the urban clusters throughout the suburbs, mostly developed near Metro stops. This is just one of them...just down the street, there are two more clusters (Bethesda, North Bethesda). Didn't have the time to see them all, unfortunately.

*In the mall parking lot*









*Construction going on*









*Bloomingdale's!*









*High rises*









*More construction*









*Even more construction. :nuts:*









*Up a hill*









*Cool curve*









*Wisconsin Avenue, the main drag*









*More wisco*









*Big ass radio antenna*









*Starting to get dark*









*Density in the suburbs!*









And my last pic...Euros welcomed in this falafel joint that I went to. Although the Euro has fallen more than 15% in the last few months, Washington is still a deal for Europeans, and lots of Americans as well! I recommend anyone to visit it if they can.










And that's the end. I'm in Buffalo again, far away from DC. I want to visit again, and see more of the city, and less of the tourist spots. It's a very unique city here in the US. Thanks for visiting my page.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hoping there are more pics! Washington is a very beautiful town..


----------



## African Lion (May 28, 2007)

Thanx "ten rot"(Xusein). Your contribution will be remembered a thousand years from now.


----------

